
Track Donald J Trump's Electoral Promises with Trump Tracker - VirenM
https://trumptracker.github.io/
======
thecopy
I like the idea but it is obviously biased with "promises "such as

>"If I become president, we're all going to be saying 'Merry Christmas'
again."

~~~
wccrawford
I can't imagine someone making this site without some bias.

But that doesn't change the fact that he _did_ promise these things.

I think some of his ideas are good, some are disastrous, and some are crazy.
But it'll be interesting to see which get fulfilled and which don't.

For the record, some people already say "Merry Christmas", so I'm assuming he
thinks we can somehow talk retail stores into offending their customers again,
which I seriously doubt will happen.

~~~
Mikeb85
> so I'm assuming he thinks we can somehow talk retail stores into offending
> their customers again

How is it offensive? If a Muslim were to wish me a happy Ramadan I'd be cool
with it, or if someone of Chinese descent wishes me a happy New Year on their
New Year's date, that's ok too. When did people become such wimps that they
think a well-wish is an insult?

Do people also get offended when someone says "bless you" after a sneeze?

~~~
yequalsx
OK. So it's not offensive to you. Is there no one who would be offended by
being told "Happy Ramadan"? I think it's clear that some people would be
offended.

Walk a mile in their shoes and maybe you'll understand why some people get
offended at things you don't get offended at. Is there anything that offends,
disgusts you? Is there anything that causes you to react with anger, sadness,
fear, or any other such emotion? If so can you imagine someone that would not
be similarly offended? Can you imagine that person saying, "Why is Mikeb85
such a goddamned wimp?"

~~~
boona
>Walk a mile in their shoes and maybe you'll understand why some people get
offended at things you don't get offended at.

In the western world we're incredibly tolerant to other people's religion,
lifestyles, etc. If someone is intolerant to the point that they get offended
from hearing "Merry Christmas", then it's clearly time to re-examine their own
lives.

~~~
daveFNbuck
> In the western world we're incredibly tolerant to other people's religion,
> lifestyles, etc.

You might need to update that opinion now that the US has elected a man who
pledged to roll back LGBT rights and stop Muslims from entering the country.

~~~
boona
> who pledged to roll back LGBT rights

You mean the man who will likely have a homosexual man (Peter Thiel) lead his
transition team.

> stop Muslims from entering the country

I don't agree with this, but I also don't agree with what's going on in
countries like France. There has to be a middle ground somewhere. The
unfortunate fact is that if you even mention immigration in a less than
positive light, you're labeled a racist or a xenophobe. And now the other side
has fought back. They've elected someone who gives them at least somewhat of a
voice. Had the left not been so aggressive at trying to pin those with a
dissenting voice (both on the left and the right really), I suspect we would
be in a very different position today.

Trump has flaws, and I take issue with many of his positions, but this anti-
gay and racist argument just doesn't hold up. I look forward to the day we can
start debating policy again.

~~~
daveFNbuck
I didn't say that Trump was anti-gay or racist. I'm saying that electing a man
who pledged to roll back LGBT rights and stop people of a particular religion
from entering the country is evidence that we might not be as incredibly
tolerant of other peoples' lifestyles and religions as we previously thought.

Including a gay person on Trump's transition team does not negate campaigning
against gay marriage and transgender bathroom use. There being a good
explanation for why people are intolerant of Islam does not negate the fact
that they're intolerant of that religion.

------
pixie_
I wonder if people actually think he's going to do what he said. The guy has a
history of talking bullshit to get what he wants. He just said all the right
things and made a bunch of promises to become president. He doesn't care about
following through. Why would he? His promises were a means to an end. Trump
has a history of fucking people over and now it's our turn.

~~~
dudul
On the other hand, the guy is obsessed with winning. He pulled off the
craziest victory in a presidential election that anybody can remember. Now
that he's there, I can totally imagine that he's thinking "not good enough,
now let's be the best f-ing president! I'll show them!".

He got the keys, might as well try to do some of the things he promised and
win again.

~~~
dplgk
This is insanely optimistic but it's all we got.

------
dudul
This may be satire, but I actually like this idea. In all fairness, I was very
surprised to run into his "contract with Americans" only _after_ the
elections. A lot of people attacked him on the basis that he didn't have any
proposition other than building a wall. You may disagree with some or even
most points (I certainly do), but they are there.

------
ferdbold
This was very likely inspired by
[http://www.trudeaumetre.ca](http://www.trudeaumetre.ca), which so far has
done a great job watchdogging the Canadian government.

------
gdulli
Trump was full of flaws, failure, and fraud as as a businessman and it went
ignored by his supporters. It's naive to think that his performance or his
earnestness as a president will mean anything to them.

This is thinking from the era that was still at least ostensibly about truth
and facts. Future elections need be about no more than who can give poor
people the loudest, simplest explanation for why they're poor.

~~~
lhopki01
Trump's supporters were on average better off than Hillary's supporters.

~~~
Retric
Comparing economics between states and even locations vs. how they voted I
don't think that's accurate.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simpson%27s_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simpson%27s_paradox)
makes this stuff harder to calculate than you might think.

Look at VA income:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_locations_by_per_capi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_locations_by_per_capita_income)
vs.
[http://www.politico.com/2016-election/results/map/president/...](http://www.politico.com/2016-election/results/map/president/virginia/)
Poor areas are vastly more likely to vote republican.

Arlington county median income $101,000: 77.0% Clinton vs 16.9% trump.

Lee County $50,014 income: 17.4% Clinton vs. 80.6% trump

Trump was very popular with the rural uneducated and thus poor.

PS: DC get's a bad rap, but once again top 5 income compared to state and was
only beaten by other heavily democratic states.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_income](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_income)
4% of DC voted for Trump.

~~~
lhopki01
Wait you chose a few locations that happened to be richer that voted for
Clinton and used that as proof?

Look here: [http://edition.cnn.com/election/results/exit-
polls](http://edition.cnn.com/election/results/exit-polls) All four different
exit polls clearly show Trump winning in all the higher income brackets.

------
netcraft
Great stuff, my only recommendation would be to link to sources where he said
these things.

------
ivraatiems
Great idea. The list needs improvement, though, and editing. Check out the
erroneous entries on the unsorted tab, for instance.

A lot of these items are subjective, as well. What, for instance, qualifies
someone as a "great legal scholar?"

------
nashashmi
God, I hope Trump does not fulfill any of the promises he made, even the
favorably liberal ones. I am hoping it was all for the show and he is not
serious about doing any of it.

------
n1000
Some seem hard to track:

> Global warming is real, but it's not man-made.

And quite some are bound to be broken:

> The wealthy should pay more.

> Cut taxes for the wealthy big time.

~~~
galfarragem
> The wealthy should pay more. ($ amount)

> Cut taxes for the wealthy big time. (Percentage)

Not necessarily. If he lowers tax percentage for the wealthy and they evade
less, the $ amount payed will be larger.

~~~
Phlarp
positively whimsical.

------
mtgx
I can't tell if this is meant to be satirical or not, but if it isn't, you
forgot a _yuge_ one that I'd like him to keep and for everyone to pressure him
to keep it:

[https://www.donaldjtrump.com/press-
releases/donald-j.-trumps...](https://www.donaldjtrump.com/press-
releases/donald-j.-trumps-five-point-plan-for-ethics-reform)

~~~
dudul
These are literally the first ones listed on the tracker.

------
jontayesp
Has anyone done something like this during Obama's administration?

~~~
abritinthebay
Yes. He did pretty well. Compromised on some stuff, was obstructed in many.
Some fell by the wayside.

------
a_brawling_boo
What about his promise to make america great again?

~~~
dudul
I think that's the epic.

